# Baby "yoga" dahab



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

Just came across this on the dailymail .... haven't seen something as shocking in a long time!

Lena Fokina: Babies left screaming as they are swung round head of 'baby yoga' guru | Mail Online


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

I've got that I'm-sorry-I-looked feeling in the pit of my stomach.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

expatagogo said:


> I've got that I'm-sorry-I-looked feeling in the pit of my stomach.


Don't think i will look


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

I didn't watch the video but the pictures tell all.....this woman should be locked up along with all the so called parents who allow her to inflict this "treatment" on their children. The only reason she "prefers" to hold her seminars in Egypt is because she knows that if she tried anything like this in Europe, she would be charged with child abuse.
Disgusting


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Wonder if she was swung about by 1 limb if it would help her 'skeletal problems' too. Gosh if someone tried to do that with my kid they sure would have a bone issue and I'm not even a violent person! Like that would catch on in the uk!


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Crazy Russian woman......why would anybody let this woman even near their baby????
CRAAAAAZY!!!!!!


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

WHAT THE FU*K????????????!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

And the scarey thing is....If she snaps a baby's fragile bones, there's probably no comeback in Egypt!!
Seriously scarey that anyone would let this madwoman touch their kid!!!!!


----------



## braveheart1970 (Feb 28, 2012)

yes i seen this on the beach,,oh my god,my husband had to hold me back from going up to her and the group on the beach,their was one woman diving up and down with her baby screaming holding on for dear life,,sick,,but she has enough "Mothers" who sign up for her courses,,crazy,


----------

